# Hunt Tests and Field Trials in Indiana, Illinois, Kentucky



## jrosson (Jun 22, 2005)

Just looking for clubs that will be hosting Hunt Test or Field Trials coming this fall.


----------



## D Beard (Jan 3, 2003)

CKHRA, licensed HRC hunt
October 8-9
Shelbyville, KY
Premium available on club website and HRC website


----------



## thunderdog (Feb 19, 2003)

Central Kentucky Retriever Club has an AKC test the last weekend of October. Tri-State Hunting Retriever Club has an HRC test the weekend of Sept 24-25. Bluegrass Retriever Club cancelled their fall field trial this year. Lincoln Trail has a field trial the third weekend in October. All of these events are in the western part of KY.


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

American Amateur Retriever Club 
Friday, September 2, 2005 - Sunday, September 4, 2005

Held at Des Plaines Wildlife Area 
Joliet, IL

Entries Close: Tuesday, August 23, 2005
Event Status: Approved 
Judging Panel Status: Approved
For additional information contact:
Linda Patterson, Event Secretary
17W775 Stone Ave 
Addison, IL 60101-2935
(630) 941-0678

River King Retriever Club 
Friday, September 23, 2005 - Sunday, September 25, 2005

Held at Pyramid State Park , Captain Mine Area 
Pinckneyville, IL

Entries Close: Monday, September 12, 2005
Event Status: Approved 
Judging Panel Status: Approved
For additional information contact:
Sharon Hanvey, Event Secretary
11360 Mayer Rd 
Marine, IL 62061-1214
(618) 887-4127

Michiana Retriever Club 
Friday, September 30, 2005 - Sunday, October 2, 2005

Held at Private Grounds 
Winamac, IN

Entries Close: Tuesday, September 20, 2005
Event Status: Pended 
Judging Panel Status: Approved
For additional information contact:
Dolly Cada, Event Secretary
3414 41St Pl 
Highland, IN 46322-3106
(219) 924-8932


Hope this helps


----------



## Matt Miller (Apr 22, 2004)

Backwater Retriever Club Hunt Test Sept 10 and 11. Here is the link:

http://www.backwaterretrieverclub.com/hunttest.shtml


----------



## Bullets Dad (Jul 8, 2003)

Click on Event Information :wink: in the index here ........


----------



## jrosson (Jun 22, 2005)

thanks everyone for sharing info. Im just looking at all avenues for advancing my dog in the tests or trials.


----------

